# Buying my first horse - confidence knocked!



## TwiggyL (29 December 2017)

I&#8217;m on the hunt for my first horse and it has been an &#8216;experience&#8217; so far, to say the least.

Got put on two &#8220;bombproof hacks&#8221; today who I was told were completely suitable for novice riders. One was exceptionally twitchy in his stable then spun in circles whilst being tacked up, when I got on he spooked solidly at thin air for about 20 minutes when we took him out for a hack, so I asked to dismount. Swapped to the next &#8220;bombproof&#8221; option, a supposedly 100% safe happy hacker type, who bolted through an array of painful face-height branches when I asked for trot, leaving me shaken and feeling like giving up!

It concerns me greatly that a true novice may try these horses and if they behave on that occasion, get them home and something terrible happens.

It&#8217;s made me 100 times more anxious to try my next viewing, as a lot of trust has gone in what I read/hear from people. I really don&#8217;t want to be disheartened, how have everyone else&#8217;s experiences been?


----------



## meesha (29 December 2017)

It could be that the seller is being dishonest or that you are making the horse nervous, how about taking an experienced friend or even better an instructor to ride before you do!!  There are some great horses out there but remember they are not machines and have good and bad days like people!  You do need to stay safe when trying them out, always watch it being caught (if possible) tacked up, ridden by seller first also get a vetting (unless prepared to take a gamble)


----------



## TwiggyL (29 December 2017)

I hope that it was not that I was making either horse nervous, as I am not fazed by much and pride myself on remaining calm in most situations! I&#8217;ll just take this one as a learning curve I think!


----------



## alainax (29 December 2017)

I feel your pain, I went to see one " suitable for young children" would would have took your fingers clean off!


----------



## TwiggyL (29 December 2017)

alainax said:



			I feel your pain, I went to see one " suitable for young children" would would have took your fingers clean off!
		
Click to expand...

Not good whatsoever! I&#8217;m seeing this as a positive - I survived a bolt and hopefully during the course of looking will develop a much more superior sense of detecting anything feeling &#8216;off&#8217;!!


----------



## JDH01 (29 December 2017)

Do a lot of talking before even thinking of visiting to ride.  I always spend 20-30 mins on phone when looking to buy even if very keen. I never mention which horse, always say responding to your advert.  If after 5 mins they have no idea which horse I am not interested.  Take a friend or instructor with you. Last year I viewed one and Sellars wasn't keen to ride - I am post 3 serious injuries and need a horse to stand to be mounted, hack out by self and not nap. All explained pre viewing.  Horse was nightmare for her to mount and once in school reared and bolted.  She was so rude that I wouldn't get on! Bought a frisky show cob who ticks all the boxes and has got me back jumping despite the odd buck


----------



## nikicb (29 December 2017)

Did you see these horses ridden before you got on?


----------



## TwiggyL (29 December 2017)

JDH01 said:



			Do a lot of talking before even thinking of visiting to ride.  I always spend 20-30 mins on phone when looking to buy even if very keen. I never mention which horse, always say responding to your advert.  If after 5 mins they have no idea which horse I am not interested.  Take a friend or instructor with you. Last year I viewed one and Sellars wasn't keen to ride - I am post 3 serious injuries and need a horse to stand to be mounted, hack out by self and not nap. All explained pre viewing.  Horse was nightmare for her to mount and once in school reared and bolted.  She was so rude that I wouldn't get on! Bought a frisky show cob who ticks all the boxes and has got me back jumping despite the odd buck
		
Click to expand...

Great advice - I completely agree about asking if &#8220;the&#8221; horse is available and seeing what answer you get. I turned up today and got offered three potentials...

Sadly my horsey friend didn&#8217;t come today as tricky time of year for lots of people - however, she has promised she will come next time! I have my list of questions at the ready for those phone calls!


----------



## TwiggyL (29 December 2017)

niki Christmas bells said:



			Did you see these horses ridden before you got on?
		
Click to expand...

They were ridden briefly (for 10 minutes or so) down an old railway track by a member of staff. To be honest she wasn&#8217;t bad before she bolted (It seemed the other spooky horse was scared by something in the bushes and so the horse I was on therefore reacted by bolting) but after that she was like a different horse, even when being led in hand back to the yard she was very twitchy.. the last time a horse bolted with me was when I was about 14, so a Good while ago! I forgot how scary it can be!

Just to add, as a final straw, they tried offering me a cob which had only just been backed, and had only been ridden out hacking to walk, trot & canter...never in the school


----------



## nikicb (29 December 2017)

TwiggyL said:



			I saw a video of the one I initially enquired about and she was ridden briefly down the track by a member of staff. To be honest wasn&#8217;t bad before she spooked (It seemed the other spooky horse was scared by something in the bushes and so the horse I was on therefore reacted by bolting) but after that she was like a different horse, even when being led in hand back to the yard she was very twitchy.. the last time a horse bolted with me was when I was about 14, so a Good while ago! I forgot how scary it can be!
		
Click to expand...

Ok, well, next time, do not even consider getting on a horse you are viewing before you have seen it ridden for more than a stroll in real life.  And if you don't feel comfortable about getting on it, just walk away.  If this is your first horse, you really need to have an instructor/experienced friend with you as well, and perhaps get them to ride before you do as well.  How long have you been riding and what sort of horses?  Everyone on here will only want you to have a safe purchasing experience, but please remember this is a big decision and one that is easy to mess up.  xx

Edited to add:  I would also recommend you try a horse in a confined area such as an arena, before hacking it out.


----------



## TwiggyL (29 December 2017)

niki Christmas bells said:



			Ok, well, next time, do not even consider getting on a horse you are viewing before you have seen it ridden in real life.  And if you don't feel comfortable about getting on it, just walk away.  If this is your first horse, you really need to have an instructor/experienced friend with you as well, and perhaps get them to ride before you do as well.  How long have you been riding and what sort of horses?  Everyone on here will only want you to have a safe purchasing experience, but please remember this is a big decision and one that is easy to mess up.  xx

Edited to add:  I would also recommend you try a horse in a confined area such as an arena, before hacking it out.
		
Click to expand...

I&#8217;ve recently returned to riding for 10 years after a few years break, but never owned my own previously. I&#8217;ve ridden lots of different types but I&#8217;m currently sharing a safe but forward going cob mare who I never feel uncomfortable on. 

It was silly of me to go alone today, I am deeply regretting the decision to do so now  x


----------



## Shay (30 December 2017)

As you said before - its a learning curve.  You didn't get injured which is a plus point.  You are clearly looking at dealers rather than private sale - you can make enquirers about the reputation of dealers locally to you - and I understand there is a facebook page.  A good way to find a suitable first horse is to go through your regular instructor.  They know you and what you are capable of; they know the home the horse would be going into.  And usually they know the horse they would recommend.  They won't put their own reputation on the line by steering you wrongly.  The other option to look at - although I know geography can be a bar - is re-homing a rescue horse.  The advantage of that is that the rescue organization will place a suitable horse with you - they won't let you take on something that isn't - and support you in horse ownership which can be a significant help for a novice.


----------



## Tabs (11 January 2018)

I've just bought a lovely gelding but made sure my instructor came with me and rode him before I let my daughter even near it.  Some of the horses we viewed, i didnt even take my daughter to see, i made her instructor "test drive" the horse first.  Great way of speeding things up.  Between the 2 of us we sifted through a lot of fodder.  Ive been out of horses for a few years and having someone with a sharp eye in their head helped big time as some of the horses I put under her nose she said no way to.    

I saw an amazing grey with 3 beautiful paces and a great wee model of a horse, but when we looked at the video of him jumping she was able to point out that the horse had been rapped and we should steer well clear of him.    Now when i see it, its plain to see.   That would have been a wasted day for us. 

Also take someone who knows what they are doing, not just a friend whose horse you like.  Keep looking! The right horse is out there and good luck.


----------



## Horsekaren (11 January 2018)

I suppose if im being completely honest in heinsight when i was looking i probably fell under the true novice bracket having every ridden riding school horses and a one in a million loan horse. 
I luckily only viewed 5 before i found my one but all of the sellers were dishonest. Luckily being a wimp i took my very confident and very good rider friend with me. One of the bombproof hacks we went to see reared up, was ran into a fence, my friend dismounted and the horse proceeded to buck his way around a car dealership and bolt a mile down a main road against traffic with no rider :O. The seller then proceeded to tell us all private horses are like this and i should stick to a riding school.... lies as my friends horse and my loan horse did no such behavior. Another novice ride we watched being ridden for 5 mins and said no, as clearly wasn't a novice and needed a knowledgeably rider on board.   When i was looking i was honest and said im looking for a novice ride but people lie. 

The one thing i found was price is a big indicator. if its cheap there is a reason. My novice 15.3  8yo cob cost me £4k ... way over my budget and had one vice of being a bit bargy. The others were all around the 1 - 2k mark and didn't compare.
i believe a true bombproof calm kind horse 15.1 plus weight carrier is worth its weight in gold and the people selling these horses know it and dont let them go for anything less.  

I'm not the most knowledgeable but that is just my experience and my opinion. 
Good luck, there will be one out there somewhere


----------



## ester (11 January 2018)

In your position I would absolutely not agree to trial a horse initially outside the confines of an arena. 
and I don't think I would have got on the first horse given the behaviour before mounting you describe. 

If you are going to dealers do ask on the dealer facebook pages first as to whether they are reputable, there are plenty out there who describe everything they have in as 100% bombproof even if they have only had them 3 days :rolleyes3:. 

Do you know people? Often asking around/putting the word out that you are looking can help as much as going through adverts.


----------



## ihatework (11 January 2018)

If you are going to dealers OP (and there is nothing wrong with that) do bear in mind that this is their business and they are looking to make a profit.

So keep in mind how much it costs to keep a horse per month and pay staff to ride it.

So when you go to a dealer think about the asking price. If it&#8217;s on the lower side think about why. Assuming there is to be a profit margin then a cheap horse to you, would be a very cheap horse to the dealer (why??) with a quick turnaround (so they won&#8217;t have had chance to really assess the horse and correct any behavioural issues)

I haven&#8217;t a clue what your budget is but IME cheap horses from dealers (and to some extent private) are rarely suitable horses for novice/new owners.

There are plenty of dealers around who are legit and will help match you with the right horse but you will need to pay a premium.


----------



## JDH01 (18 January 2018)

I would still advise the same as this post!


----------

